# Feckin Focus RS!!!!



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

Is it right that i cant seem to outrun a Focus RS in my stage 1 GTR? I always thought the car didnt feel THAT quick but not being able to shake off an RS in a straight line is proper gutting  I need more powah


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

well the focus is certainly not slow, may have been tuned??......... hopefully!!


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

mine felt like that, about as quick as my old 330 bhp calibra turbo.. I found out my afm's were shot.. replaced them and the car flew and felt like what a stage 1 GTR should feel like... about 400 bhp


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

would my air flow meters be shot on a car that was bog standard and only 22000 miles on the clock last week!! If so, how much are a new set of AFM's? :O


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

mine only had 33k miles, mine were shot... your looking at £200 quid each new if they are shot.. could be something else.. go an get it looked at

Rod Bell is your local skyline specialist


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

GTR-Zilla said:


> Rod Bell is your local skyline specialist


No he isn't, The Garage in Wishaw are considerably closer.


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Get it on the dyno to be checked out would be my suggestion.
If ever there was the slightest issue such as yours I would be getting it checked out asap just in case there is something wrong that I'm not even thinking about that could be causing more damage!

My ex Pulsar was feeling like that, I picked it up and drove it home and it just dind't have that 'wow' factor. The really really strange thing was that I had test drove two Pulsars before that and they all felt the same, so I just put it down to that being how there were - I wasn't to know any different!

So I'm driving round town desperatly trying to get my friends to say "yeah, its quick mate" when I knew it wasn't, I get it on the rollers and it had 90bhp @ flywheel! Yes 90 bhp!

They sort it out properly, and I drive it home with a properly tested and tuned engine with 265bhp @ flywheel and then I get the responces I was looking for!

The result was apparently an engine's timing had been retarded so far it was almost non-existant! I can only put it down to being like that during transit from Japan incase someone at some stage wanted to take it for a rag maybe??

Anyway, my point to the story is to get it checked


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

it got tuned on the rollers before it left! I have the printout!! 377flywheel horsepower!! Im off to work at the london boat show on thursday for 5 days. Ill give Mr Light a phone when i return to get her checked over.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

What was the ATW figure? The way some tranny losses are decided/gussed [email protected] would be about 250ATW on some rollers...

Either way, you in a big heavy car and modded Focus RS's can do 350+bhp on standard internals, so...


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

JasonO said:


> No he isn't, The Garage in Wishaw are considerably closer.


I think Rod bell should relocate to scotland:smokin:


----------



## Spearmint (Aug 7, 2005)

I'd check things in this order, AFM's, Lamda, Knock sensors, and possibly crank angle sensor?


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Those figures sound about right to me. If your only running at 0.7 bar an RS focus will give you a hard time tbh. Much lighter car and a short box......


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

b4stard focus!!! I remember the first time the guy whooped on me when i first got my exige  He's seriously ruining my chufty badge every time i get a new car!!! Reggy is something like R*03 MAD


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

377fly sounds waay over the top for 0.8bar on std turbos.How have you got 80-odd bhp from increasing your boost by 2psi over standard? lol

Sounds like you're driving a virtually standard car to me, in all honesty.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

I was going to say that 377 sounds optimistic on stock boost? 

Ive had it suggested that mine would be running around that and Im using 1bar.

Did you get an ATW figure?


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

I just noticed your spec. Thats about spot on for 0.8 bar. Thats what i was running when i first got mine, nippy but by no means quick. My bogo standard Type R scooby i had before would have whipped its **** big time!
Ive now got an Abbey 1 bar ecu in it and its totaly transformed it, it would now knock my Type R into a cocked hat:smokin: 
Get a boost controller and an ecu and say goodbye to that pesky focus


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Pikey said:


> 377fly sounds waay over the top for 0.8bar on std turbos.How have you got 80-odd bhp from increasing your boost by 2psi over standard? lol
> 
> Sounds like you're driving a virtually standard car to me, in all honesty.


Good point and i wasnt paying attention 

That focus would deffo give you a pasting.


----------



## Shakey Finch (Jul 5, 2005)

Your car is running perfectly, it's all in ya head because you got beat..

Don't forget, you drive a Skyline GTR LM, he was driving a FORD! Forget about it and enjoy the GTR driving experience.


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

Pikey said:


> 377fly sounds waay over the top for 0.8bar on std turbos.How have you got 80-odd bhp from increasing your boost by 2psi over standard? lol
> 
> Sounds like you're driving a virtually standard car to me, in all honesty.


my car was fitted with a full decat greddy system, downpipes, filters and a greddy e-o1 boost controller set up by SVA imports and tuned on their rollers. It made 377fwhp at 0.9bar boost and 289whp. However on the run back home the boost started spiking and i havent been able to get it to boost smoothly past anything other than 0.7bar since i got back!! If i set boost to 90 on auto it surges up to 1 bar then backs off


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

Pikey said:


> 377fly sounds waay over the top for 0.8bar on std turbos.How have you got 80-odd bhp from increasing your boost by 2psi over standard? lol
> 
> Sounds like you're driving a virtually standard car to me, in all honesty.


I have hit 1 bar and pushed out 401 BHP and 321 ft/lb.

With .7 bar I would suspect something like 320-340 BHP your 377 is a bit optimistic


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

Shakey Finch said:


> Your car is running perfectly, it's all in ya head because you got beat..
> 
> Don't forget, you drive a Skyline GTR LM, he was driving a FORD! Forget about it and enjoy the GTR driving experience.



i know....but my **** is still killing me from the shafting he gave me


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

GTR-Zilla said:


> I have hit 1 bar and pushed out 401 BHP and 321 ft/lb.
> 
> With .7 bar I would suspect something like 320-340 BHP your 377 is a bit optimistic



of course but my point is that it made 377 at 0.9bar on the rollers as i didnt want it set at anything over 0.9 

It has only had trouble boosting over 0.7 since i drove it back from Dover. I think the easiest thing to do is get an abbey 1 bar ecu


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Take him to a track and tear him a new one! (Make sure its a big fast track lol!)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Take him to a track and tear him a new one! (Make sure its a big fast track lol!)


Focus RS will have a bigger advantage on a track than it will in a straight line IMO.


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

SteveN said:


> Focus RS will have a bigger advantage on a track than it will in a straight line IMO.


bloody hell steven!! Not even a drink before the a$$ rapage!!


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

koopa said:


> It made 377fwhp at 0.9bar boost and 289whp.


Did I read 0.8 bar off your sig by mistake, or have you now changed it?  

A modded FocusRS is probably on what 260bhp? And weighs a good 250kg less!

Get over it - there's always something faster than you!


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

Pikey said:


> Did I read 0.8 bar off your sig by mistake, or have you now changed it?
> 
> 1) yes i have changed it now as looking at the rolling road graph it says it was at 0.9bar boost
> 
> ...


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

We had a Focus RS in our 'convoy' on the way back from TOTB 4, quick car and only left it behind at the top end, dunno about the state of tune but really quick car. 

RE the bhp, my car was dyno'd at 397 (flywheel) at standard boost but was running slightly lean  

Charlie.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

The number of times I've been caught out by various sorts of quick cars, that result in a mad scramble to find high boost on my PFC......I tend now just to let them scream away, then blast them at high gear acceleration.........

I find that keeping some reasonable pressure on them until you get to the top of 3rd gear, then raping them in 4th just when they are starting to get smug about it, is enough to give them that 'he was just playing with me' feeling. :smokin:


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

So the Skyline is all about 3rd and 4th gear hi end power?
e.g. 50-60mph and above? 

(Still learning about what to expect when mine is ready for pickup  )


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

All in the power-to-weight ratios


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

koopa said:


> b4stard focus!!! I remember the first time the guy whooped on me when i first got my exige  He's seriously ruining my chufty badge every time i get a new car!!! Reggy is something like R*03 MAD


Dont worry mate, i'll sort him for you!


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

Totalburnout said:


> Dont worry mate, i'll sort him for you!


*swoon* My Hero!!!


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*J Tuner*

Koopa i can see your ass whipping thread being spread all over the next JTuner mag where they extract the urine from various internet forum postings....


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

Really? Awesome  In that case theres a mild chance of celebrity status!! 
Hello Mum!! 

I can see it now...sluts in short skirts ushering me into the vip rooms in all the clubs with drinks courtesy of J-tuner  tasteeeeey


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

koopa said:


> I can see it now...sluts in short skirts ushering me into the vip rooms in all the clubs with drinks courtesy of J-tuner  tasteeeeey


Yeah rrrreckon


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

well if a focus can send a GTR diving for the hard shoulder with its pipe between its legs im pretty sure anything can happen


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Well, I don't drive a GTR, and my gearing is ever so slightly different from others, but I have always found that just as other cars are running out of puff, mine comes into it's stride.......


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

JasonO said:


> Well, I don't drive a GTR, and my gearing is ever so slightly different from others, but I have always found that just as other cars are running out of *petrol*, mine comes into it's stride.......


----------



## Milko (Jun 16, 2004)

Focus RS's run 15 sec 1/4's dont they.........?

I wouldnt say they were v quick IMO.


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Koopa,
You've heard of my legendary frugal fuel consumption then.......


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Whats a 'standard' R32 GTR's 1/4 then?


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Milko said:


> Focus RS's run 15 sec 1/4's dont they.........?
> 
> I wouldnt say they were v quick IMO.


As standard ive seen then run [email protected] a good few times.

Seen ones with about 370bhp (standard internals, well, i think aftermarket cams actually) run mid 13s.

But FWD traction vs 4WD traction means comparing 1/4mile times are pointless.


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

only that you are the sole reason tesco are contemplating world domination based on sales of 99ron in scotland


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

A couple of mates used to have Focus RS's. Have drivin one of them and was impressed with the handling, but NOT the acceleration to be honest. Seen a few of them run 15sec 1/4's like Milko has just stated. My old stage3 big turbo Escort Cosworth absolutely monstered them!

I now own a stage 1 R33 GT-R - and it's quicker than my Escort - DEFFO after 100mph! A friend of mine owns a stage1 T25 Escort Cosworth which I'd say would be a similar performance spec' to a Focus RS and my GTR was MUCH quicker than the Cossie!

I'd say there is a problem with your Skyline mate and advise you get it checked over by a specialist. With the mods you've said - your GTR should leave a Focus RS in a straight line. The only way it could have kept with you is if it was well modded, and to be honest - there ain't many big power Focus RS's on the road as they ain't tuneable like a Cosworth. If you catch the Focus RS again - catch the driver and get a spec off him! 

James.


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

Before i get tagged with the slow skyline monicker i must add that i was in fourth the whole way and my boost controller was probably being a d1ck. Just to be safe ive done a deal on a mines ecu so i should now be able to run a suitable 1bar of boost. Bring it on you


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

I have a friend who owned a Focus RS, not sure what they are powerwise as standard, but, his was "chipped" and ran 237hp, what I found amazing was it's 3rd gear 30-90mph pull, simply staggering, unfortunately he sold it and bought an 05 Mustang GT


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

*member no1 of the I Hate Focus RS's club*


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I think its fair to say that decent skyline power comes from 3rd gear and above.110mph +.


----------



## Kez (Sep 14, 2004)

mine pulls so much better after 100mph


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

To be honest once you go over a certain horsepower trying to lose someone in spectacular fashion isn't going to happen  . 

I had a minor drag race with a mates Golf R32 and I wasn't pulling away from him until the needle was well around the clock and I have 311whp at 7000rpm (whp was still climbing but they didn't like the idea of 7600rpm on a dyno on a hot summer's day). 

The VW R32 quarter time is 14 secs and he had it slightly modded one so losing him with anything but a perfect start and perfect gear changes wasn't going to happen (you can easily lose 0.5 to 1 second a gear change).

The chances are if you were behind him you would feel like he was in your way slightly and unless you revs the engine out e.g. if you change 1000 rpm lower then peak hp you could be losing 60 bhp while he is bravely revving it's b*lls off :smokin: .


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?t=47149
......cue koopa


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Only thing is, if you do the Focus RS, you still got other small blue fords to deal with...

Mk3 Fiestas...








With over 500bhp, 4wd, and a 6speed dog box...









Ancient Mk1 Fiestas...








With over 300bhp and RWD...









And of course old Mk3 Escorts on steel wheels with 1.3 badges on the back...








With about 350bhp and RWD...


----------



## trackday addict (May 14, 2005)

haha - that 1.3 badged escort would have anyone stopping to lift their bonnets up to look for loose hoses etc  - can you imagine that whooping your backside. 

Koopa - dont worry about it - I had similar on the M25 months ago, blue RS fiesta. I could keep up with him but could not get past even at considerably more than 130 mph.
(yes I know bloody stupid but it was 3am in the morning & no I havnt done it again since) I had 385 atw then as well & was using full boost (1.4).
As others have said you have a skyline & he doesnt ! - more than enough satisfaction there alone.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

lol I saw a Mk3 one jusy like that giving a Porsche 996 a proper roasting from the traffic lights


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I cant belive that a ford Rs Focus could keep up with a even a stage 1 GTR.How??
Even with the weight difference!?


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

TREG said:


> I cant belive that a ford Rs Focus could keep up with a even a stage 1 GTR.How??
> Even with the weight difference!?


See my post above. 

The fact is most street racing is usually between 30 to 80'ish mph and if you look at the times for most performance cars for this they are roughly only about a second apart - so the RS is probably only a second behind you at the most in a street raceand that's if you get all your gear changes right and rev out the engine so your chances of losing him are not very good unless you have a runway. Watch 12 sec to 15sec sector quarter mile drag races and look at the small difference in distance between the two competitors with even 2 seconds of difference in the quarter  .


----------



## Philip (Jan 17, 2002)

It's true - you need to be a lot quicker to put any real distance between two cars on the road.

Phil


----------



## Alex j B (Apr 24, 2004)

Mines running 314ath, I had a play with a Focus RS on the way home from a mates late one night, (actually about 1am nothing else about), can't say it was a very difficult car to outrun on the motorway.

Alex B


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

*Top Tip*

Remove short skirt before getting in car 

Or drive round the inside of it on a full on uphill bend


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

SteveN said:


> But FWD traction vs 4WD traction means comparing 1/4mile times are pointless.


Agreed. I reckon for this sort of comparison, a 40 - 100 time is pretty useful.

To address others' points - where's the use in beating them once you get over 100mph? It's often over by that time (or at least should be).

koopa did say he was in 4th all the way. This could explain a lot ... koopa, what rpm range did you cover in your little encounter?


----------



## OLLIE6RS2 (Sep 19, 2005)

Koopa, koopa, koopa......Whats going on here! I wouldn't worry about it. I nearly bought a RS with bluefin, exhaust and filter. But after driving it was shocked to find that it wouldn't pull a sailor off your sister!!! Must have had some work done to it. 390 bhp conversion is only about £4000 all in. Also bear in mind they are only 2wd....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

How much does the Rs Focus cost?


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Those pictures of the Fords are brilliant, thanks for showing them 

It reminded me of the 'good 'ol days' when I had my old Starlet GT Turbo (Jap 1.3 power 4TW!) and my friend had an Imperial Blue Fiesta RS Turbo which he had a 2.1 Ian Howel full Zetec Turbo engine fitted. 
Unfortunately he never got round to getting it mapped to the 30psi it was rated for and it was left on 12psi but that still got well above 200bhp and was really crazy.
The funny thing was that (when you got traction - it was only front wheel drive) you were always more conscious of the fact that you were travelling in a rotting shoe box made of some rare metal that had less constancy to it than a paper mache house!! 
Still, he sold that and bought a '98 Supra 6 speed Twin Turbo with 7000 mile on the clock! Which was nice....


----------



## andreasgtr (Jul 2, 2003)

technical data	Ford

weight 1355 kg
Engine R4-Turbolader
Valve/ Cam	4 per Cylinder/2
Capacity 1988 cm³
kW (PS) at Rpm	158 (215)/5500
Nm at Rpm	310/3500
Topspeed	232 km/h
Gearbox 5-speed manual
drive Front
0 - 100 km/h	7,3 s
80 - 120 km/h	8,6 s
brake dist. 100 km/h (cold/warm)	37,7/36,8 m
tyres 225/40 ZR18 Y
CO2 237 g/km
***power/ weight 6kg/PS***


these are the official data of the focus RS.
and the acc. times are not even as good as with my old 1992 Probe gt, so wheter your car has some trouble or he hit you while you were sleeping.
Sometimes a second can decide a race. When he is on full throttle and you just start spooling up it is very hard to win the race unless you have much more power.


----------



## GTR-Zilla (May 17, 2005)

who cares about a poxy focus!! or any ford for that matter, you know your R33 GT LM is a much better car than a daganham rust bucket!!


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

You say that like a Skyline isnt just a *Nissan* production car...

Ford, Nissan, Toyota, Vauxhall, VW, they all just crappy production car manufacturers that make a few good cars and a load of crap to get people to work in, no prestige, no nothing.

Why people have any hated or love for any of the marques is franky, sad.


----------



## NoNothin (Aug 6, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Why people have any hated or love for any of the marques is franky, sad.


Errr,
you seem to have more than a passing admiration for Fords, so are you saying you are sad? 

Surely shome mishtake? Or perhaps not


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Your username is very apt then  (I own 2 Nissans and no Fords)

I have no admiration to any marque of car. Anything I say about a car is just fact, rather than the blinkered BS that usually gets said.

There are cars of all makes I like.

Im not blinkered by the badge, I like cars because they are good for whatever reason, dont give a **** who made them.


----------



## deggers (Jul 25, 2005)

None of you have seen this then?

http://www.ffoc.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=100035


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

deggers said:


> None of you have seen this then?
> 
> http://www.ffoc.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=100035


Bearing in mind a link to it is on page 2 of this thread, and 2 other links to it on here in the last 24hrs, id guess we all have


----------



## deggers (Jul 25, 2005)

SteveN said:


> Bearing in mind a link to it is on page 2 of this thread, and 2 other links to it on here in the last 24hrs, id guess we all have


Quick, remove your post and mine, otherwise I will look stoopid.


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

right i will not tell what speed i was doing just in case but in the end it was in the higher limits of 4th gear. I didnt want to drop a cog as i have the 3rd to 4th crunch at high rpm just now so i had to wait for it to come on boost in 4th The problem i have since discovered was that i was in auto mode on the greddy E-01 boost controller. After speaking to a dozen or so folk with this controller it appears 'auto' mode sucks major wang. It pretty much sticks you on factory boost. I have since altered it to manual mode and adjusted accordingly. I am now sitting at work with brown pants after a lunch time spin and will be looking for said focus tonight to deliver a serious butt whipping


----------



## DennisK (Oct 12, 2004)

*Hello from the FFOC*



SteveN said:


> Bearing in mind a link to it is on page 2 of this thread, and 2 other links to it on here in the last 24hrs, id guess we all have


Hi Guys,

I'm a member of the FFOC and I've been lurking on here for quite some time and I must say that I just love Skyline GTR's and read the threads on here every other day. It was me who posted the thread on here about the RB26 powered Focus.

I'll just clear a few things up:

As standard, the FRS is quoted as having 212bhp but when dyno'd they regularly pump out 225bhp and above. Its reletively easy to extract 250 - 270bhp just from a manifold change, de-cat and boost increase/remap. With a turbo upgrade, 320bhp and more is easily achieveable. In the first two gears, the engine is torque restricted and full boost isn't given until 3rd is engaged, hence why 3rd gear feels stronger than 1st and 2nd.

Standard FRS's regularly turn in standing 1/4's around the 14.3 - 14.6sec mark (I've seen it done time and time again). Focus ST170's will turn in mid 15's. Also, standard FRS' will do 0 - 62.5mph in around 6.3sec. However, a FRS will begin to run out of puff above 120mph (vMax is 140mph ish) so a stage 1 GTR with its horsepower advantage should be able to outrun it once above 100mph or so.

Lets face it, the FRS isn't a slow car and you going to need a pretty serious power advantage to pull out any really meaningful distance from it. Especially if its being pedalled by a loony with little regard for their own (and other people's) safety.

I've posted a link to this thread on our own forum. Hope you don't mind.  

Cheers,
Den


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

every focus RS in glasgow is gonna be on my rear bumper like a tramp on chips trying to have a go now 

Well come get me lads!! i think i fixed the problem....


----------



## DennisK (Oct 12, 2004)

koopa said:


> every focus RS in glasgow is gonna be on my rear bumper like a tramp on chips trying to have a go now
> 
> Well come get me lads!! i think i fixed the problem....


----------



## markyboy.1967 (Feb 14, 2004)

*Koopa*



koopa
Well come get me lads!! i think i fixed the problem.... ;)[/QUOTE said:


> Sounds like you had some sort of anal infection m8 and you are back selling your butt....


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

koopa said:


> every focus RS in glasgow is gonna be on my rear bumper like a tramp on chips trying to have a go now
> 
> Well come get me lads!! i think i fixed the problem....


Its not the focus' you need to look out for!


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

DaleHarrison said:


> So the Skyline is all about 3rd and 4th gear hi end power?
> e.g. 50-60mph and above?
> 
> (Still learning about what to expect when mine is ready for pickup  )






Dale, bit of a yes and no to that. Like most cars if you keep it in the revs then no probs but 
if your sitting at lets say 70-80 on the motorway and put your foot down,then not much happens
for a bit, which is ok if you're just out for a lazy drive but for a quick pick up you really need to drop 
a cpl of gears. Once you're up past 100 it's a different kettle of fish,sort of comes into its own.

However,
Do a standing start and hammer it and it'll put a smile on your face (guaranteed)
Standard(ish) 1/4 times about mid to low 13's, although not many standard cars about, most have exhaust 
and filter work at least so maybe contradicted myself there.

This is what i have found driving MY car, you or anyone else might find it totally different with the way your car (or theirs)
is set up.

It really depends on what you're expecting from your car, if you think you're getting an all conquering super car slayer
you're in for a disappointment, if you're looking for a quick car, a very quick car with the ability to make it even quicker 
then ,like me, you'll really enjoy it.

Charlie


----------



## magoo (Nov 7, 2005)

Send this focas driver my way hell think hes in reverse


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

1 bar feels gooooooooooood


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

1.4bar feels bettttttttttttttter


----------



## chris singleton (Jul 20, 2005)

Pikey said:


> 1.4bar feels bettttttttttttttter



Balls, beat me to it


----------



## Andyswad (Jan 5, 2005)

Next time take the handbrake off and change out of first, otherwise get your car checked out, you should not have a problem with a RS


----------



## the_paulo (Oct 21, 2005)

I reckon Koopa was just too busy fixing his lipstick in the mirror and gave the Focus a start. 

I'm off out to find that stupid scooby wagon with the clear lights that keeps trying to race me. (my engine was cold, honest, I was running off boost)


----------



## skylinelee (Aug 5, 2002)

you smoked him yet koopa ???


----------



## RepLiKa (Dec 31, 2004)

Koopa - pussyfooting  lol


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

Show me this RS focus mate, I will come over and smoke him for you you! 

The list of my victims is growing, M5 (new shape, yes 500bhp worth), BMW M3, Porsche's etc etc.

And my car is dishing 450bhp, still did the M5, got my witness!


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

. . dude I agree with you!

Don't know what is the problem of outrunning anything like a GolfR32/Focus RS/Civic TypeR/GolfGTI . .as all are 6.9sec from 0-100kph cars! 

I came once on a construction pass on the highway in Luxembourg(1KM can't double), in my R32 GTS from Top Secret running Bar 340HP approx . . .when infront of me I find a R32 pushing a new Golf GTI following a Porsche Boxter S.  

Passing away the contruction, the R32 doubles the GTI and the Porsche is running more far . . . I just push down in 4th (3500rpm)and busted the tree of them in the end . . . .  

A GTR is a sub 5.4sec 0-100kph car and puts out a same accel categorie from 100-200kph . . so RS,GTI, Type R is an other world . . .play with M3 and RS4s or Porsches Turbos!:smokin:


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

bloody hell talk about about a thread resurrection!!!! 










if you read the thread through you ll see i found what the problem was. I couldnt use 3rd gear cos my box was foowked and i was running on actuator boost. Since then my box has been rebuilt and my car is running 1 bar perfectly. Ill gladly give said focus another run


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

Get in there Koopa and kick his @rse!!! 

The reason this thread came up for me was I did a search fo something totally unrelated, thought I needed to put my oar in!!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

koopa said:


> Is it right that i cant seem to outrun a Focus RS in my stage 1 GTR? I always thought the car didnt feel THAT quick but not being able to shake off an RS in a straight line is proper gutting  I need more powah


How long does it take to get from 40-100 in 3rd and 4th roughly? Then I'll be able to say whether your GTR is down on power or the Focus is tuned.


----------



## kingsley (Aug 26, 2002)

What does a stock Focus RS do it in?


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

koopa said:


> b4stard focus!!! I remember the first time the guy whooped on me when i first got my exige  He's seriously ruining my chufty badge every time i get a new car!!! Reggy is something like R*03 MAD



You got to sort this out mate 

Mick


----------



## DennisK (Oct 12, 2004)

kingsley said:


> What does a stock Focus RS do it in?


Not sure about in gear times, but 0 - 100kph is around the 6.3sec mark.

Den


----------



## speedjunky (Jan 17, 2005)

Christ mate, my Skyline will do that time in reverse!!! And I only have a mildly tuned one!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Maybe it was this Focus with the Aussie Falcon XR6 4.0 turbo I6 engine in it:



















As regards in gear times, I reckon the Focus RS should make about 13.5s in 4th from 40-100 based on weight (with driver) and torque difference, compared to 10.5s for a 400(ish)bhp R32 GTR. 

In third, the GTR would make around 8s flat, the focus can't do 100 in 3rd and herein lies your advantage. Belive it or not, a 300-320bhp sapphire cosworth 4x4 will hold a 400bhp GTR from about 30-80 in 3rd, but after that it gets shat on. All to do with torque curves versus weight.


----------

